# Spieren & Gewrichten > Algemeen >  Revalidatie na kijkoperatie in knie

## Rem

hoi ,

Ik ben nieuw hier ,maar ik zal meteen van wal steken .op het internet heb ik een hoop lopen zoeken naar gerelateerde onderwerpen maar niet veel gevonden er is iets invormatie over het schaven van kraakbeen of kruisbanden en complete nieuwe knieen .
nooit over de revalidatie daarna geen cijvers over de duur die bij een bepaalde ingreep hoort niets .
Mijn knie had een stuk kraakbeen erbij liggen dat is verwijdert en mijn tweede miniscus heeft een scheurtje .
Het gat (je keek nu recht op het bot)is gedicht door de ice -pick techniek .een simpel iedee .6 gaten erin gemept met een priem en je moet nieuw kraakbeen gaan ontwikkelen.dit is geen echt kraakbeen maar een vervanger die aangroeit.
dus je beschadicht gewoon het bot en je krijgt litteken weefsel.

Oke ,en dan .
in eerste instantie dacht ik 3 dagen op krukken en dan gaan met die banaan.
Fout ...ik lag bij te komen van de dagopname en kreeg te horen dat ik 4 weken op krukken moet lopen .
op twee dus bleek later en daarna op één kruk ..om een lang verhaal langer te maken 10 juni was de kijkopperatie. tot op heden heb ik last en heevige reacties (zwelling) daarna zeurderige pijn.
van de arbo moet ik werken (4 uur) en ik heb dit met veel trammelant terug gebracht tot terapeutisch werken met een 4 uur max.(staand werk tillen bukken door knieen zakken enz)

ja en Rem wat wil je nu daar mee zeggen ....

dat1; de kennis van de fisio ,arbo ,mijzelf .is zeer beperkt.
2; ik iemand zoek die hetzelfde heeft meegemaakt .
of wat voor een reactie /vraag/advies. dan ook is welkom .

sorry voor eventuele taalfouten en groetjes van Rem

34 jaar 
kijkoperatie in rozendaal(arnhem)
kraakbeen gedeelte verwijdert +scheurtje in buitenste ring 2de miniscus.
fietsen gaat goed (zolang geen overmatig zwellen ivm buigen)
loopen niet 
veel spierterugname.
2keer per week fisiotherapie

----------


## mysterie

tja rem..

de fisio en arbo laten weten dat je er zelf wel achter gaat komen

hoe je verder gaat..alleen jij kan dat,soms moet je iets 2 keer zeggen
voordat mensen het horen.

hoe dan ook,rust is altijd een goed medicijn...succes&#33;

----------


## otrivinjunk

misschien heb je hier iets aan! het is wel niet helemaal vergelijkbaar maar toch. 3 jaar geleden mijn kuitbeen gebroken. geopereerd met plaat en schroeven. 10 weken niet gelopen. botsplinters konden niet verwijderd worden.
na 5 maanden van pijn moest de plaat en schroeven er uit vanwege afstotingsverschijnselen. lange tijd pijn gehouden.

begin dit jaar op advies gaan sporten (cardiofitness) lopen en hardlopen ging helemaal niet. op advies van de trainer begonnen met lopen op de loopband in een heel laag tempo en een geringe hellingshoek. (was meer wandelen)
nu na 10 maanden loop ik stevig door met een behoorlijke helling. geen pijn meer. alleen hardlopen zit er niet meer in.

----------

